# Umm...Why not run platform pedals on a fixed gear bike?



## Mr. Peabody

I read the blurb on Sheldon Brown's site where he advises against using platform pedals (ie, no toe clips, etc.), and I'm wondering what the rationale is for such a suggestion. Also, a few mechanics at a local shop grimmaced when they saw the platforms on my bike. Why? 

It's flat where I ride, and I ride with both a front and rear brake on my fixed gear bike. I understand that the level of feeling "connected" to the bike is important, but I can put as much back-pressure on my platform pedals as I need to in order to slow down from a reasonable speed; on the few moderate slopes in my area, where I might pick up some speed, I usually just use my brakes. 

My point is, I see nothing gained by being clipped in. Can someone please explain the seemingly irrational fear of riding a fixe without clipless pedals or toe clips? In a hilly area I might see the point, but otherwise...?

Many thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## asterisk

Getting back on the pedal after your foot slips off at any sizable RPM is tricky and flat pedals don't help that.


----------



## RedRex

"Getting back on the pedal after your foot slips off at any sizable RPM is tricky and flat pedals don't help that."

I run two-sided cheapie mt. bike pedals to make it just a little easier to 'get back in', compared to my one-sided road pedals.

But.....I have brakes so I would like to think I could slow myself down with my hands as well......


----------



## asterisk

Well it's not just getting back on... it's also avoiding having the pedal come back around and destroy your shin while trying to find the pedal that's the dangerous part.


----------



## Cerddwyr

Peabody,
have you tried riding fixed and clipped? I am sure there are reasons for both, and I chose eggbeaters. Then I broke a pedal and had to put old platforms on the bike to do the mostly flat commute to work. I did it once..., and took the bus till I could get new eggbeaters. Because riding without being connected felt so unbelievably WRONG. Maybe it is the fact that leg braking, not stopping, just speed control, is part of what makes fixie riding great, and that is much better done with a solid connection to the pedals. And accelerating is also much better when there is no chance of flying off the pedal. Then again, I ride pretty agressively in traffic, which probably makes a difference.
Anyway, if you can borrow some clipless pedals, give them a try. I suspect you might just decide it feels right. And old school eggbeaters are pretty cheap.

Gordon


----------



## Mr. Peabody

Cerddwyr said:


> Peabody,
> have you tried riding fixed and clipped? I am sure there are reasons for both, and I chose eggbeaters. Then I broke a pedal and had to put old platforms on the bike to do the mostly flat commute to work. I did it once..., and took the bus till I could get new eggbeaters. Because riding without being connected felt so unbelievably WRONG. Maybe it is the fact that leg braking, not stopping, just speed control, is part of what makes fixie riding great, and that is much better done with a solid connection to the pedals. And accelerating is also much better when there is no chance of flying off the pedal. Then again, I ride pretty agressively in traffic, which probably makes a difference.
> Anyway, if you can borrow some clipless pedals, give them a try. I suspect you might just decide it feels right. And old school eggbeaters are pretty cheap.
> 
> Gordon


I'm not new to riding clipless pedals; I have used them for years (fixed, free/geared, mtn., etc.). I mostly use my fixed gear bike for commuting and running errands, and I generally ride it at a rather slow pace, so having a super "tight" and responsive connection to my pedals isn't quite necessary for me. I use big BMX platforms that have plenty of pins, so feeling "connected" to the pedals is never a problem for me. I never experience the "sliding all over the place" feeling people refer to, and I don't ever slip off my pedals (I'm not riding $2.00 plastic pedals here  ). 

Many thanks for your response, Gordon.

What I'm sensing is that pedal choice (like using brakes or not), in so far as experienced riders are concerned, is a matter of personal preference. 

Regarding Sheldon Brown's advice against running platform pedals on a fixed gear bike, I'm assuming he's making the statement for the benefit of new and inexperienced riders (either new to fixed gears or bikes in general). I can see no other reason for his statement, and can construe no good reason why I shouldn't ride whichever pedals I prefer. 

I see no real difference between being connected to the pedals or otherwise, other than it being a matter of what I like best for my given application (ie, I'm not riding down San Francisco streets here...just to the grocery store).

It just seems like among bike shop folk that I meet, there's an aversion to platforms on fixes. I'm just trying to figure out why.


----------



## asterisk

Mr. Peabody said:


> It just seems like among bike shop folk that I meet, there's an aversion to platforms on fixes. I'm just trying to figure out why.


Not trying to snark but you could ask them, although they will probably repeat the reasons stated above with a gruesome tale thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Mr. Peabody

asterisk said:


> Not trying to snark but you could ask them, although they will probably repeat the reasons stated above with a gruesome tale thrown in for good measure.


I think their rationale is that it's easier to lose control of the bike, on a fast downhill for example. As there are few hills where I live, and I run two brakes, I don't see why riding platforms over clips/clipless is a big deal. I could understand the suggestion if I lived in a hilly area or if I wasn't running brakes.


----------



## Cerddwyr

Mr. Peabody said:


> I think their rationale is that it's easier to lose control of the bike, on a fast downhill for example. As there are few hills where I live, and I run two brakes, I don't see why riding platforms over clips/clipless is a big deal. I could understand the suggestion if I lived in a hilly area or if I wasn't running brakes.


I think at a rational level you have a point. But I also think that even running two brakes in Kansas I would just feel like riding a fixie with platforms was deeply wrong. My whole body would be screaming NOOOO! And from talking to other fixie riders I get the impression that I am not alone. So rather than wondering why the bike store guys look at you funny, why not throw some cheap but easy to get into clipless on there and see how they feel after a week. My bet is that if you gave yourself a few months with clipless then your body would rebel at platforms too. And if you do find you prefer platforms then you would know why. Maybe not in a way that you could put into words, but you would know. 

Best,
Gordon


----------



## Aldone

There is nothing wrong using platform on a fixed gear bike, the only problem is that you can't stop the rear wheel using only 1 foot.

I have 2 fixed bikes, one with platforms, the other with straps; I think it's impossible to skid the rear tire on the first while it's quite easy on the second.


----------



## WrongBikeFred

asterisk said:


> Well it's not just getting back on... it's also avoiding having the pedal come back around and destroy your shin while trying to find the pedal that's the dangerous part.


On a BMX bike when the pedal smacks your shins with those tiny semi sharp little pins, it is carrying the momentum of the other leg plus your cranks. On a fixed it will be carrying the momentum of you plus the bike plus a little mechanical advantage to boot.


----------



## Aldone

WrongBikeFred said:


> On a BMX bike when the pedal smacks your shins with those tiny semi sharp little pins, it is carrying the momentum of the other leg plus your cranks. On a fixed it will be carrying the momentum of you plus the bike plus a little mechanical advantage to boot.


On a BMX the pedal smack your shin when you do bunnyhops other stuff

On a Fixed gear 99% of the riders don't do bunnyhops


----------



## Spinfinity

*I like clips and straps.*

I keep the straps pretty loose for commuting and every once in a while a foot comes out. It sucks. I suspect it would happen more often with platforms, but don't know 'cause I haven't tried. 

Bikes are infinitely adaptable to the desires of their riders. It's part of why we love them. Riders, on the other hand, are less adaptable. It's a helluva lot harder to convince people that your set-up makes sense than it is to ride a bike set up the way you like it.


----------



## JCavilia

*If it works for you, it works.*

I haven't re-visited Sheldon's article, but if I remember right at some point he says that riding fixed without some kind of pedal/foot attachment is an advanced skill, not an impossibility. I think it's very good advice to new fixers to use clips or clipless, but if you can go without and be safe, then no problem.

I do both on occasion. My road fixie has Looks, like my regular road bike. My rain commuter/errand bike has dual-sided pedals, with a spd-type cleat mech on one side and regular flat cage on the other. I wear mtb shoes and clip in for my commute, but for errands around town I wear whatever shoes I'm wearing (including dress shoes, sneakers, sandals and even flip-flops on occasion). I don't go too fast when not clipped in. When I'm attached, I will spin 120 rpms for good stretches, and I've probably gotten over 150 on downhills. Nowhere close to that on the flat pedals.

There's one more advantage to clips/clipless that I haven't seen mentioned here. When I stop, the crank is not always in the ideal position for re-start. Spinning the crank around backward like on a freewheel bike is obviously not an option. If I have a foot clipped in, it's a simple matter to re-position the cranks. Just lift the rear wheel (by locking the front brake and pushing forward on the bars) and spin the clipped pedal forward or backward to the right position.


----------



## Mr. Peabody

rusa1586 said:


> Bikes are infinitely adaptable to the desires of their riders. It's part of why we love them. Riders, on the other hand, are less adaptable. It's a helluva lot harder to convince people that your set-up makes sense than it is to ride a bike set up the way you like it.


Very nice words of wisdom.  



JCavilia said:


> There's one more advantage to clips/clipless that I haven't seen mentioned here. When I stop, the crank is not always in the ideal position for re-start. Spinning the crank around backward like on a freewheel bike is obviously not an option. If I have a foot clipped in, it's a simple matter to re-position the cranks. Just lift the rear wheel (by locking the front brake and pushing forward on the bars) and spin the clipped pedal forward or backward to the right position.


I agree with you here. It is much more of a nuissance to get your pedals oriented correctly when using platforms as opposed to clipless pedals. It's a small detail, but you're right. 

Thanks to everybody for their input. I think I might invest in some of those dorky (yet practical) Shimano dual-sided pedals (one side SPD/one side platform). They seem to be the best option for me, since I use my fixed gear for trips to the grocery store but also short-distance commuting as well.


----------



## roadfix

I run platforms on my errand fixies I keep at home and at work. My serious fixies get the clipless treatment.


----------



## innergel

Shimano makes an adaptor for SPD pedals that snap into the cleat to give you a platform pedal on one side. They are certainly going to be cheaper than a new set of pedals. They work fine for short, slow trips.


----------



## JCavilia

*A further tip from a cheapskate*



Mr. Peabody said:


> I think I might invest in some of those dorky (yet practical) Shimano dual-sided pedals (one side SPD/one side platform). They seem to be the best option for me, since I use my fixed gear for trips to the grocery store but also short-distance commuting as well.


I've used the Nashbar knockoff versions for 2 years and probably 4,000 miles, and they are still working fine. Usually about half the price of the Shimano, though I notice that Nashbar has the Shimano versions on sale at the moment, considerably reducing the price differential.
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=108&subcategory=1078&brand=&sku=6223&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=108&subcategory=1078&brand=&sku=3025&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=

I don't think they're dorky at all (not that I'm a very good judge of that).


----------



## Brad2021hk

I'm about to finish a fixed bike. I was thinking about using Power Straps instead of traditional toe-clips. Anyone have experience with them on a fixed?


----------



## Mark16q

For plodding around the neighborhood, platforms are fine and I use them on my bmx bike. Sometimes I wear non-spd shoes on my fixie with spd pedals when I'm just goofing around in front of the house.

But when I'm actually riding on the street, the clip makes it easy to turn circles, and I like to pull back on the pedal...can't do that with platforms. So I get a better spin when clipped in. Plus for the occassions when my brain and feet aren't working together and I stop pedaling, it's much less ugly when clipped in :blush2: 

I'd do whatever works 4u,

Mark


----------



## Mr. Peabody

JCavilia said:


> I've used the Nashbar knockoff versions for 2 years and probably 4,000 miles, and they are still working fine. Usually about half the price of the Shimano, though I notice that Nashbar has the Shimano versions on sale at the moment, considerably reducing the price differential.
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=108&subcategory=1078&brand=&sku=6223&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=108&subcategory=1078&brand=&sku=3025&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=
> 
> I don't think they're dorky at all (not that I'm a very good judge of that).


Hey, thanks for the links! 

Just for comparison, I threw a pair of clipless pedals on my fixed gear today and it was just fine, but I think I like the option of just running out the door with whatever I have on my feet (sandals, sneakers, etc.). My wife actually has a set of the Shimano PDM324's on her new SS commuter, which is what got me thinking about an upgrade in the first place; she likes them, and I've tested them briefly, though enough to realize the benefits they offer for the varied types of riding I do. As far as them being dorky, well, they should fit in with the rest of my Frankenstein fixed gear motif quite nicely (chasing after that elusive "cool" thing gets tiresome anyway  )


----------



## asterisk

If you like riding in whatever you should look into a pair of good ol' clips and straps. Best of both worlds, the ability to pull up and wear about any shoe. 

MKS still makes some affordable cages and platform pedals which can be found at any EAI dealer... Business Cycles, American Cyclery, BensBike etc.


----------



## NeedhamDave

*eggbeaters saved my butt the other day*

I was flying down a winding, bumpy hill about 25-30mph and hit some invisible pothole that practically threw me off the bike. The only thing holding me back was my clipless pedals. I know that situation is not applicable to what you describe, but that's why I would not think of riding without clipless on my fixed gear.


----------



## oldfolksmashers

It doesn't look nearly as cool, and that's what riding fix is all about...


----------



## uhkuhjillion

I commute and run errands on a fixie with cheapo plastic platform pedals, and it suits me fine. I have never slipped off a pedal accidentally, and sometimes I will lift my feet off the pedals to coast downhill and I can easily drop my feet back on at over 100rpm, it just takes a 1 or 2 seconds of watching the pedals to time it right. Allthough I do admit I am at a huge disadvantage on platforms when backpedaling to brake, accellerating and going up steep hills.

However, I have been recently looking at the the crank brothers mallet and the shimano PDM324's.


----------



## Kalukis

*Wrong-isimo!!!!*



oldfolksmashers said:


> It doesn't look nearly as cool, and that's what riding fix is all about...


Cool is doing it and not talking about it....

Cool comes in many flavors and (oddly) is not universally perceived.....

Everytime you mention Cool, you lose Coolness points (luckily I had a few to spare).


----------



## oldfolksmashers

I would definitely have to agree that it's easier to pull your feet off and slap them back on if you're using platforms pedals. You also don't run the risk of crushing your vintage MKS steel toe clips...

And I highly reccomend the Mallet pedals over the M324's having ridden both.


----------



## danl1

Brad2021hk said:


> I'm about to finish a fixed bike. I was thinking about using Power Straps instead of traditional toe-clips. Anyone have experience with them on a fixed?


I've tried them, didn't like it. Much easier to work with normal clips or clipless, IMO. 

To OP: If you try braking or a hill overrevs you, and the front foot slides off forward, catching your ankle between the pedal and front wheel, you'll quickly understand why folks say platforms aren't a great idea. Not that it can't be done, but it's probably not the best way. 

As you've said, flat areas and brakes mitigate the risk somewhat.


----------



## Jamieshankland

If you have 2 brakes on your bike, and like riding it with platforms than just ride it! My cafe bomber has BMX pedals on it, works great. Come winter when I train on it it will get my old XC pedals on it and some cross tires.

Firstly, MKS isnt vintage, those puppies are still in production and will be untill the day that clipless pedals are NJS. 
Clip and straps will let you use normal shoes to a certain extent but there is one issue. You dont get the same "spin" effect if the straps arent tight, or your not hooked into the cage. When you try to spin you pull out. Riding around traffic with your straps done up tight enough is more dangerous than riding flat pedals. It doesnt matter how well you can track stand, if you get cut off or bumped you have no way of getting a foot out. 

My sprint bike turns into my everything bike this time of year. The track gears come off, in favor of city sized ones and I go race the messengers for money! The first thing to get switched are the Dura-Ace 7400's with double MKS straps to my Speedplay zero's.

So getting back to the point. Its your bike, ride it how you wanna ride it. And if that means just cruising around with flat pedals than go for it!


----------



## wim

*Works for me.*

I'm old and am concerned about losing my sense of balance and bike-handling skills. To keep my edge as much as I can, I ride dirt trails in the spring on my fixed, but with platform pedals. They allow me to park the bike and do a bit of exploring off the trail wearing hiking shoes. Come June, the clipless go back on. Picture's of the York River in SE Virgina.


----------



## dagger

*?*



uhkuhjillion said:


> I commute and run errands on a fixie with cheapo plastic platform pedals, and it suits me fine. I have never slipped off a pedal accidentally, and sometimes I will lift my feet off the pedals to coast downhill and I can easily drop my feet back on at over 100rpm, it just takes a 1 or 2 seconds of watching the pedals to time it right. Allthough I do admit I am at a huge disadvantage on platforms when backpedaling to brake, accellerating and going up steep hills.
> 
> However, I have been recently looking at the the crank brothers mallet and the shimano PDM324's.


 100 rpm?...gotta see the video of the pedals beating the hell out your legs trying to pull off that stunt.


----------



## michaeln

Brad2021hk said:


> I'm about to finish a fixed bike. I was thinking about using Power Straps instead of traditional toe-clips. Anyone have experience with them on a fixed?


I tried them and hate them. I think they are far more difficult to get into (especially on a fixed gear where you are trying to get into a moving target). I even find them difficult to get into on my geared bike where they live now, and on that bike I can stop the pedal motion to get in.

I think they suck. The strap is way too floppy and doesn't hold its shape, and that is what makes them difficult to get into.

I just bought a set of MKS GR9s with MKS clips (which I find much more comfortable and easier to get into and out of than the MKS Sylvan) to put on my fixed, and I will remove the MKS Sylvans & MKS clips and put those on my geared bike. I will then throw the Powerstraps in the garbage where they belong.


----------



## nobody

I only run platforms on my bikes...haven't made it to clipless pedals yet....soo all my bikes (fixie, 'cross, and mtn) all have platforms of sorts.... I also don't run clips, but very much enjoy skidding my fixie, which might not be so bad due to 40x15 gearing or something, but i have no probs... I think as long as you run at least a brake, platforms are fine for a fixie, dunno how i would feel about it on a brakeless one tho.


----------



## Padre

Finally did a "real" ride yesterday on the fixie. My longest ever my 40 miles or so.

We did over 60 miles...by my calculations, assuming my 44x15 gearing...that's over 49,000 pedal strokes. I'd rather be connected for all 360 degrees of each stroke rather than push for just half.

Using Time Atac mtb pedals FWIW.


----------



## Spinfinity

*I don't find this to be true*



Clip and straps will let you use normal shoes to a certain extent but there is one issue. You dont get the same "spin" effect if the straps arent tight said:


> I find there is a degree of tightness that lets me spin confidently and still get in and out quickly. The straps have to be readjusted for different shoes but there's a pretty consistant feel for how tight they should be. Occasionally, if the straps are too loose, I pull out on a steep climb and very infrequently on hard acceleration. I think Campy Victory pedals with clips and straps are the way to go for a utility bike.


----------



## asterisk

rusa1586 said:


> I find there is a degree of tightness that lets me spin confidently and still get in and out quickly.


Just to second this. I've used the pedals I posted above on two of my fixed bikes, a conversion with a brake and a track bike without a brake, and there is a sweet spot to the straps. I can usually get in and out just fine and spin up as high as I care to go with them.


----------



## bigbadwimp

Padre said:


> Finally did a "real" ride yesterday on the fixie. My longest ever my 40 miles or so.
> 
> We did over 60 miles...by my calculations, assuming my 44x15 gearing...that's over 49,000 pedal strokes. I'd rather be connected for all 360 degrees of each stroke rather than push for just half.
> 
> Using Time Atac mtb pedals FWIW.



Um, it doesn't look like you're using _any_ pedals in that pic.


----------



## Touch0Gray

old post but I got a pennies worth for it. I am new to fixed and started with platforms at someone whom I trust's suggestion. I am switching to clipless tomorrow, after getting a feel for what fixed is about. I'm glad I did it this way, but Friday, I "lost the pedals" at 27 mph (48/18....) I was MOST grateful for brakes! I was reading the posts about the the pedals hitting you in the shins...HUH????? rolling forward, MY pedals would hit me in the BACK of the foot or ankle.......and I had a momentary panic attack thinking about the metal platform chewing my feet off.....


----------



## mikbowyer

umm i ride fixed in hills / traffic with platforms and no brakes on a campus and i work at a bike shop.

but im retarded and i hit cars sometimes when they drive like zombies and are unaware of their surroundings.

never actually caused damage, but people will pull into a bike lane while waiting to pull into traffic on a big hill, so if im going down and like less than a half block away im just going to hit that car...

at first this freaked me out, but once i rode the bike for a month or so I noticed that I just rode slower and paid MUCH more attension to what was going on, as in not just making sure I was observing others right-of-way, but observing when others were not going to give me mine, then even possible places where someone might step/pull out and .... so it made me ride much more defensively.

sometimes if a hill is too steep to maintain walking speed down, i just get off and walk it down. its so nice to show up to class and not be sweating because i just cranked 100% all the way from home then slammed on the brakes and locked the bike up, i actually have to chill out.. its nice.

SO RIDE FIXED (42/15) with no brakes and plastic platforms for a long period of time to lower your blood pressure


----------



## Einstruzende

Interesting this should pop back up. My first fixie is about done, and I was considering switching from clipless to toe clips on the bike. Would never consider not being attached though. I'd feel out of place on any bike without being attached to it.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Einstruzende said:


> Interesting this should pop back up. My first fixie is about done, and I was considering switching from clipless to toe clips on the bike. Would never consider not being attached though. I'd feel out of place on any bike without being attached to it.



I'll forward the advice that was given to me....the toe clip is going to be hard to catch and flip over.....and get out of while moving. If you are uncomfortable, take a short ride with platforms, the put the clipless on. I am no expert BUT......losing the pedal on a descent is big time scary.


----------



## Einstruzende

Touch0Gray said:


> I'll forward the advice that was given to me....the toe clip is going to be hard to catch and flip over.....and get out of while moving. If you are uncomfortable, take a short ride with platforms, the put the clipless on. I am no expert BUT......losing the pedal on a descent is big time scary.


Actually I'm thinking clips because the fixie will be more of a utility bike for me, so being able to wear regular shoes is desired. That way I can ride around town and take care of errands and such.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Einstruzende said:


> Actually I'm thinking clips because the fixie will be more of a utility bike for me, so being able to wear regular shoes is desired. That way I can ride around town and take care of errands and such.


I rode my road bike today for the first time in a month, it was SOOOOOOO strange to NOT feel the pedals pressing up on my feet and being able to coast. My Langster came with toe clips but they were crap and the pedals were slippery..so you may well have better luck. Have you ridden the fixed yet?


----------



## Einstruzende

Touch0Gray said:


> I rode my road bike today for the first time in a month, it was SOOOOOOO strange to NOT feel the pedals pressing up on my feet and being able to coast. My Langster came with toe clips but they were crap and the pedals were slippery..so you may well have better luck. Have you ridden the fixed yet?


No, like an idiot I bought a wheel with 120mm hub. Somehow I completely forgot to specify 130mm.

I'm exchanging it today during lunch, so hopefully in the next couple days I'll be out there.


----------

